# BLacK OuT CoVeRs or MaKe My Own CLeArS



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I know this topic has been basically killed to death but.. the fact is..... On a Black 1991 Nissan Sentra which would look better

Black Out Covers
Mexican Trusu Conversions
Custom made Clear TailLights (i have the money)
Spray Paint on a design or Eyelids
Stock Lights?



Damnit... I just dont know.. help me out plz?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

All-red = good.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mexican tsuru


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dont even see what the problem here is if I had B13 that Tsuru conversion would be on my car right now......


----------

